# hooking up x-box to SylvaniaSST4324



## faceonfire (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm trying to use an older TV we had to just use for my x-box 360, and I've tried the red yellow white ports in both the back and front and had it set to game mode but I can't get either picture or audio- please help!


----------

